# anyone collect hottoys?



## trev-hw-aus (Oct 2, 2011)

hey guys sorry if i posted this in the wrong section... im not usually a action figure type fan but i am a huge batman fan... my uncle was showing me the hottoys heath ledger joker he just bought and i thought wow thats awesome so i was wondering what others are out there? i know i could just google it and find out but i want to know what you guys think of them and if you are a collector which one is your favourite? they all look awesome in photos but its easy to talk something up when your trying to sell it lol

thanx :wave:


----------



## waynegarcia03 (Apr 19, 2013)

Haven't had the chance to see these joker toys. But wow, those Joker toys look great.


----------



## waynegarcia03 (Apr 19, 2013)

Just did a quick net search via MySearchResults (Scribd(dot)com/mysearchresults) and a realistic looking Joker toy came up. I want one! collider(dot)com/wp-content/uploads/hot-toys-joker-the-dark-knight-heath-ledger-figure-16-450x600.jpg


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

A few years ago i bought all three of the Planet of the Apes Gorilla's offered from Hotttoys based on the original movie series of the 60's & 70's.

They are General Ursus, Gorilla Soldier, And (tv series)Gorilla Captain & the Hottoy's versions blow away any of the other Apes figures offered so far.

I only wish that they had continued the series of figures, But maby they were not big sellers?

I recently looked at these listed over on Ebay and the going prices for mint in box examples are astronomical!:freak:
While they were originally pricey for a large action figure when they first were issued..The prices have trippled in the last couple of years.

They must really be scarce!

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sac...sc=Hotttoys+Planet+Of+The+apes+figures&_rdc=1


----------



## FunkierThanU (May 17, 2013)

I believe I've picked up a figure here and there by them, but these days I can't really swing $100-250 for a figure. I have too many things I collect or do. I collect any pop culture item that involves one or more of my interests, including but not limited to action figures, lunch boxes, non-poseable figurines, pins, vinyl/records, concert posters, rare dvds/blu-rays, Lego kits, board games... so yeah, my discretionary fund is stretched so thin that I have to be pretty picky. In particular crossover items... Lord of the Rings & Lego, or Harley Davidson / Barbie are really hard to resist. I just saw there's a Klingon version of Monopoly that's looking pretty cool too.

Batman is one of my faves tho' and it's been killing me not picking up that first Hot Toys 12" Joker, with all the grenades w/ the line going through all the pins...really nice work.


----------



## FunkierThanU (May 17, 2013)

trev-hw-aus said:


> hey guys sorry if i posted this in the wrong section... im not usually a action figure type fan but i am a huge batman fan... my uncle was showing me the hottoys heath ledger joker he just bought and i thought wow thats awesome so i was wondering what others are out there? i know i could just google it and find out but i want to know what you guys think of them and if you are a collector which one is your favourite? they all look awesome in photos but its easy to talk something up when your trying to sell it lol
> 
> thanx :wave:


I believe there are 4 or 5 Heath Ledger Jokers from Hot Toys, so far: the first Hot Toys 12" one had the outfit he wore to the gangster meeting with the purple jacket, and the inside had all the grenades with the pins all hooked up to one common string. Then they did one with him in the cop disguise from when he tried to take out Gordon & Dent at the police parade. The most recent is one with him wearing the shirt / vest set he was wearing when Bats came to 'interview' him in the holding cell. There's also a bank robber version from the heist at the start of the flic. Those are from their 'DX' line & run close to $300, assuming you got one when they first came out. I believe there's also a less accessorized 'basic' version not from the DX line that was around $150-175 when it came out. It had a more normal looking box w/ photos on it instead of the ritzy looking purple box.

Now the amusing thing is there's an even fancier & more expensive version out there: the Masterpiece HD version from Enterbay. Look that one up, it's crazy! Retail for around $400+ !!!

Michael's Toy Reviews has got reviews or guest reviews for all of those and more if you search 'Joker' on his archives. I'd link it but I've not made enough posts to insert links yet 
I think they all look great and they're all *way* out of my action figure price range. I think the most I've coughed up for a figure was around $150 for the 1/12th scale Balrog (but that was a lot more plastic for the money, being almost 3' tall!)


----------



## d_jedi1 (Jan 20, 2007)

I have a few of their figures. No Jokers nor Batmans but I bought their Platoon figures, Indiana Jones, and I have Obi-Wan Kenobi on preorder.
They have a number of other figures that were released as carded nude bodies(no name but you can tell who they are) and I have a few figures from those as well.
(President Obama, Terrence Howard, Dominic Purcell, Wentworth Miller, Prince Harry, Wesley Snipes) Just off the top of my head.


----------

